# Squat Pittsburgh!



## ecovillager12 (Jul 30, 2016)

Greetings from the city of bridges! I was first introduced to this forum when I met some anarchist train-hoppers in 2009 for the G-20 protests. That encounter sparked a very strong interest in the counter-culture and opened my view past the pharmaceutical industry research that the system tried to groom me for. I spent 4 years getting scammed by the university system, while working and doing urban exploration on the side. 
In 2013 after dropping out of college, I met several other people in the area and got involved with an ambitious 23 acre adverse possession ecovillage, food forest and camping project. We also have another serious squat project across the river for the people have vetted themselves, and have something real to contribute to the cause. 
I have also had a very strong interest in traveling, but always seem to get stuck in this city with something important to do.
I see Pittsburgh as an ideal place for an alternative to the consumerist 9-5 lifestyle to take over, for numerous reasons that include the number of vacant and abandoned structures (both residential and industrial) and thousands of acres of woodlands scattered around the hills and rivers that run through the urban landscape.
We are preparing a wooded area in a very convenient location to accept campers and travelers who are passing through. We will not tolerate certain (hopefully obvious) attitudes, and behaviors, (like racism, theft and littering). Message me or one of the groups affiliates for details.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 30, 2016)

Welcome!

And +10 points for including litterers amongsts the rest of the shitballs.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 31, 2016)

we've had more than a few people come onto stp from pittsburgh lately, so that's awesome, welcome!

i had a really great time last time i was there, not sure if landslide squat is still around but i stayed there and it rocked my socks. i'd love to come out again and see what folks are working on these days.


----------



## Tude (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome to STP! Did some climbing around and mtn biking some of the hills there. Rode with a guy on a fixie - he had huge calves - need them for that area. Pretty area too. Good luck on your project!


----------



## ecovillager12 (Aug 1, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> we've had more than a few people come onto stp from pittsburgh lately, so that's awesome, welcome!
> 
> i had a really great time last time i was there, not sure if landslide squat is still around but i stayed there and it rocked my socks. i'd love to come out again and see what folks are working on these days.


Landslide basically abandoned the gardens/woods on Beelen street, and they let their houses in that area fall into disrepair, and they've been demo'd. Our group started operating in those woods, and we ended up taking over the farms, and we're focusing on turning those woods into a food forest, campground, and hangout spot.


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Aug 6, 2016)

hey! welcome!


----------



## AnarchyandChaosInc (Sep 9, 2016)

We decided to make a collective account for the ecovillage project, That is this one. Just so people know.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 9, 2016)

ecovillager12 said:


> Landslide basically abandoned the gardens/woods on Beelen street, and they let their houses in that area fall into disrepair, and they've been demo'd. Our group started operating in those woods, and we ended up taking over the farms, and we're focusing on turning those woods into a food forest, campground, and hangout spot.



that sounds awesome, and i'm glad to hear the spot didn't go away at least. this makes me stoked on coming back to pitts...


----------

